# F3 Copper red hmpk x sdpk



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Spawned my copper red hmpk with his sister today. They were pretty keen on each other and got to work 15 minutes after release. :-D Hes quite the gentleman only giving her a tiny tear on her anal

The male has nice 4 ray branching and straight edges, however he has the characteristic pointy dorsal of almost all the fish in this line which I hate. 
This guy has ventrals that are too long and his toplines not my favourite but I want to fix the straight tail edges and spread at the moment.



His sister has nice straight edges but cant reach 180 
You can kinda get a glimpse of her in the last photo but Ill take a better one once shes recovered a bit.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

15 minutes! Wow! Nice pair.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks  I was real surprised, usually I have to wait a day or 2. I had less things for her to hide in that tank so maybe that had something to do with it


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. I was proud of my girl when she gave me a spawn on day two. I thing having hiding spots but not to many is good if you want a quicker spawn...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

2 days is real good. Yeah I agree, too little and shell get ripped to shreds, too much and he wont find her. I expected him to abuse her since he puts on a huge show when flaring


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Fry are now free swimming and eating their microworms :-D


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

pretty fish. congrats on the spawn


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

How old are the pair? I might consider spawning my f2 but they're 3 months old and still quite small (especially the females).

Btw he looks amazing... and good luck with the spawn.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks 
These are roughly 4.5 months. Some of their siblings are still very tiny though


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

beautiful fish, congratz on spawn


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

finally got round to taking a photo of their mum. 








Fry are lovin their bbs :-D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Most of these guys are same colour as their parents but Ive found a couple of marbles which was a happy surprise :-D


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Marbles are so cute :-D


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Cool trilobite! Keep us posted. Can't wait to see them fully grown.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Small update
Pretty much all look like this, I dont think Ill be keeping any from this spawn since I prefer the iridescent shiny fish


----------

